# WW2 ‘miscalleneous‘ divisional units



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Martin Schenkel <martins@smartt.com>* on *Thu, 17 Feb 2000 15:59:20 -0800*
Hello,
Does anybody know how Pay Corps, Postal Corps, Dental Corps etc.
divisional units were organized? Were they attached to the divisional
HQ, or did they operate more or less independantly within the division?
Martin
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------

